
Microsoft GitHub just censored GitHub Evacuation project - uyoakaoma
https://twitter.com/UpEnd_org/status/1004292351643275264
======
heartbreak
I do not know what did or did not happen, and we will probably never know.
What I can tell from these tweets and their readme, is that this account is
obnoxious. What does a Microsoft acquisition have to do with `#resist` anyway?

And it's not "Microsoft Github." So maybe they should get their facts in order
before breathlessly spreading FUD on Twitter.

------
marx2016
don't expect people to be nice when you start spitting on their floor and
disrespect their home

------
jhall1468
There's no such thing as Microsoft GitHub. It's still GitHub until later this
year. And that project is stupid and has no business being trending.

